# Button and Button-live ?



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi

I wondered whats the big difference between a Button or a Button-live? in HTML coding

thanks


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

No idea, never heard of Button-Live...

In what context are you talking?

I've heard of Live Button, which is the live chat stuff....!


----------



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

i just found button-live after the button tag in dreamweaver and wondered what it could mean


----------

